# Alaskan Summer



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

For the past three months, I have been blessed with calling Talkeetna, Alaska my home. I was running jet boats on the Talkeetna and Susitna River for Phantom Tri River Charters. 

Three of my undergrad buddies and I were all up there together, so of course, on our time off, we fished. And boy, did we catch a lot! I am sure missing it as I'm burning up in 105 degree Texas heat. 

I was fortunate to catch all five species of Pacific Salmon on the fly (King, Silver, Chum, Pink, and Sockeye) and some beautiful rainbow trout. The trout were gorging themselves on mice, so skating a dry mouse pattern downstream produced almost every time. 

Here are some photos, enjoy!


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

*photos*

Here are some more


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Gorgeous pictures!

Alaska is definitely on my bucket list; those fish look amazing.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow.... Great pics...

We hit Montana Creek a few years ago and had a blast... Your pics reminded us of the trip.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Living the dream!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures and great adventure. It is tremendous that you are doing that while still relatively young. Alaska is truly the great land.


----------



## Mako79 (Jul 16, 2015)

Love that place. We spend 2 weeks every july on the Kenai fishing the Sockeye run. No other place like it


----------

